# Blood in loose yellow stool??



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

One of my doe's has rich milk and her kids are having a hard time. I separated them yesterday for 5 hours and gave them electrolytes and milked her out completely. This morning the kids look like there is some blood in the stool... ugghh First time I have been through this any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated! ?!?!?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How old is baby? cocci can cause blood in stool, loose stools ect...other wise could be just irritation...keep with the electrolytes until poo firms up ....

how are they< still active and alert or lethargic?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Very active and very alert! They will be 4 days old this afternoon. Treating it as scours but should I worm them?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't worm them...too young for cocci : ) sounds like milk scours and the blood can be from the irritation...sounds like you on track...if you have cd antitoxin I would give that until they firm up


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

At 4 days old with blood in the stool I would lean towards ecoli being your issue. I recommend Scour Halt/Scour Check which is a red liquid you can find at most farm stores made for piglets. Very effective against ecoli.

Do the kids all have milk goiters or something else that indicates the dams milk is too rich? Soft yellow stool (without blood) is totally normal for kids that age, but not if it is liquidy.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> At 4 days old with blood in the stool I would lean towards ecoli being your issue. I recommend Scour Halt/Scour Check which is a red liquid you can find at most farm stores made for piglets. Very effective against ecoli.
> 
> Do the kids all have milk goiters or something else that indicates the dams milk is too rich? Soft yellow stool (without blood) is totally normal for kids that age, but not if it is liquidy.


One of the kids had white pasty poop so we started treating it as milk scours. I am going out to check them now and may be running to the feed store... ugghh first year having issues like this. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

This just came out of my little guy???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> One of the kids had white pasty poop


white is usually milk scours...now that blob is mucus...could be from the irritation of the scours...but wouldn't hurt to treat for e coli..if you can find what salty suggest the other choice is neomycin...also good for e coli...

here is a quote from Goat-link.com on poop : )



> White or light yellow Scours--Acute. Sour odor, can look curdled. Usually affects newborns to 4 weeks old, but most commonly seen in babies younger than 2 weeks old. : Foul smell, looks as though it contains unclotted blood and sometimes tissue and mucus.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Took him to the vet and got medicine came home and my doe's poop is runny... UGGGHHH Can I please catch a break...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what did the vet give for it?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

happybleats said:


> what did the vet give for it?


It looks like Bayfil subq 
I just gave him some more electrolytes and small of moms milk in a bottle he drank about 1 oz of each...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baytril? thats a strong antibiotic..


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes his writing is hard to read. The little guy gets the second dose on Saturday. Praying it helps and he gets better soon.. :-(


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you get a fecal analysis done for the doe? Are her membranes pale?

Sorry for your troubles! Hope the kid turns right around.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Can you get a fecal analysis done for the doe? Are her membranes pale?
> 
> Sorry for your troubles! Hope the kid turns right around.


Gave the doe some probiotic paste and she is doing much better. All the kids are walking and outside in the sun playing. The little guy gets tired quicker than the others and comes up to me much more but they seem to be doing much better!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ive seen this from time to time in kids and I have concluded its from them eating dirt to activate their rumin. Im not sure if it hurts their tract or if its a by produce of the rumin getting kicked on. As for cocci, usually by the time you see blood in their poo, its to late.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Ive seen this from time to time in kids and I have concluded its from them eating dirt to activate their rumin. Im not sure if it hurts their tract or if its a by produce of the rumin getting kicked on. As for cocci, usually by the time you see blood in their poo, its to late.


I think we caught it in time! He is doing much better today and has a great little fighting spirit!


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Coccidiosis takes 3 weeks to develop. Young kids like this wouldn't have cocci.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Woody_Glen_Farm said:


> Coccidiosis takes 3 weeks to develop. Young kids like this wouldn't have cocci.


Thank you! He is doing good and out running in the field now. You would never know he had a hard start!


----------

